# How I Got To the End of a Rainbow



## Dagonshucks (Apr 2, 2018)

If I could get someone to verify this for me if they are near Charleston, WV, that'd be great.
So I'm from the Shenandoah Valley where there are a lot of rainbows. I was in Lewisburg on my way back to my hometown and being kicked out of town by vicious WV police (I had until sundown) for "sleeping in a woodpile" near where a black guy worked at. So I stopped at a Ronceverte Baptist, I think, and told them my story. I asked if they'd drive me to the nearest bus station and hook me up with a ticket (churches can be nice when you're stranded.)

They did me better than that. The pastor gets this lumberjack to drive me 4 hours to my destination. Well, I've been gone from my hometown all my life, traveling with my family, or on my own. We are right at the town limits when a double rainbow appears in the sky, with one of the two rainbows (is this considered a double rainbow?) ending on the interstate.

I was mad as shit because this guy was telling me we were at the end of the rainbow and you could barely see it, so I didn't notice it at first, but I think we were in the orange part of the color spectrum.

He kept going because I was so mad, then bought me a hotel room and gave me $50 (nothing shady.) That night there was crazy gay sex on every TV channel I looked at.


----------



## Minky (Apr 2, 2018)

I think the correct response is "ok". Maybe read a book?


----------



## Dagonshucks (Apr 2, 2018)

You'll never find anybody else who's done it, except that guy who drove me, but he doesn't count because you never would have known about him without me.


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 2, 2018)

Charleston and Lewisburg are very distant from each other..and apart from that..... ????


----------



## Dagonshucks (Apr 2, 2018)

A lot of kids would probably be going there from Richmond.


----------



## Dagonshucks (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm just kidding. What really happened was, I met Rainbow Brite and we shot some heroin under a bridge. She passed out, and I said, "Rainbow Brite, don't you have to save the world?"
She was like "Go fuck an elf faggot."
So I was like, "I didn't think elves existed until I met you, so okay."
Then there was a leprechaun and I asked him if a leprechaun was technically a fairy and we got busy. I went to check on Rainbow Brite cause there was a Carebear but she'd been discontinued.


----------

